# drag format feedback please



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

you might have heard of Pink's all OUT on TV. they used to race for pink slips, now they race for cash.
anyway, I am considering doing an H.O. slot car similar event at the November 2 2013 slot show at Merchants Square in Allentown PA.
alpink's
PINX all IN​everyone is invited to race. 
no rules other than run the car as fast as it will go.
qualifying passes to get ETs.
set up slips to run similar ETs heads up against each other.
eliminations along the lines of similar ETs.
when ETs become vastly different, a Bracket type staggered light or some other method of delaying the faster car can be employed.
500, three light tree for all qualifying and eliminations.
final, best out of three(if needed) passes.

I had discussed this with a few guys on live chat and many ideas were brought up as well as some possible problems.

I would like those guys and everyone else to express their ideas and approval or disapproval here to engage conversation and see if it is a viable idea.

I am going to wait a few days to answer questions and comment on ideas.
I would like the good folks here to hash it out a bit.

please express your true feelings regarding any opinions you have on a format of this nature.

I want to expose drag racing to the general public in a way that is easy (no rules), inexpensive (no rules), easy participation (no rules) and a format they might be aware of having watched the TV show.

I don't mind negative comments as this helps me to better understand the overall nature of folks that might be attending such an event.

have at it guys, don't be shy.
thanx in advance, al
:wave:

.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I think it's a cool idea Al! 

Too bad I won't be out there for it.  
Maybe some sort of "Box Stock" Class for newbies? Buy a car and maybe slip on tires for $ and have a few qualifying runs to establish times, then off to eliminations.

Kids and adults would dig it if you can sell the cars for say $ 20.00 or less. My brothers and I (probably most brothers and buddies for that matter) would have a great time with such a thing for a reasonable fee.

Tom


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Hi Al.

Just wondering how the money would come into play? Would it be similar to Skippack with a pitpass $$ then a car $$? Being that it is for the general public when( what time) would you be able to gather enough people to run a race? Perhaps allow vendors to race also but not win/ or run seperately along with regulars? Perhaps a case race or raffle style (?) of event have times posted on a white board, take names and contact information and send a prize or have them pick up in Skippack at the next event? Also, post some general performance tips so newbies could see improvements as they tweak. Have them pay a fee good up to a set number of runs (3-5?) after which they would/could have to pay an additional fee for any more times to be entered? The question is if it's not heads up how would prizes be awarded? Quickest time/ E.T. or some formula that would include reaction time and/or other variables? Or most improved time? All I know is if I were a newbie and happen to go to a show entered an event then suddenly get a car a week or two later I'd be pleasantly suprised.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

AL,
Just thinking out loud. How about the New 12.00 D-Jet, A Dash Body, any tires " , wheelie bars. Similar ET heads up againest each other , turn into three divisions low , mid, high ET`s . prizes 1st ,2nd, 3rd each division. & one over all prize Highest ET of day takes all.
This maybe what Dan & are new Chassis will need, we will here times from all 50 States.
SJJ


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sjracer, there is no charge to race at the Merchant Square Slot Car shows.
if I am able to generate any prizes, they will be awarded at the show.
a start time will depend upon interest and participation.
I would like to try to arrange the first eliminations as heads up .500(three light) tree match ups with close ETs deciding. if close ETs cannot be found, then a bracket system will be incorporated and eliminations will be done in that familiar fashion.
I intend on having some sort of competition even if I have to resort to my version of "round robin" drag racing. first pair races and winner comes back to starting line to face next person in line. loser goes to back of line to be able to race again. the first racer to a predetermined number of wins is champion. or a set time period is decided and who ever has most wins in that time is champion.
I am going to be very open about how folks want to pursue some FUN racing with no specific rules. I want folks, especially newbies to have FUN. maybe we can get a few converts to come to Hank's races in Skippack.

sidejobjon, very interesting ideas. will you be able to help me acquire enough t-DASH chassis to distribute to every racer who wants to buy one? I don't know where to buy them, but I am interested.
perhaps this idea should be discussed at the next race in Skippack amongst the regular racers.
I am having a little trouble understanding how this would be related to a "run what ya brung" FUN race with no classes or categories to be held at the November 2 2013 Merchants Square slot car show in Allentown Pennsylvania.

I do appreciate the interest and ideas and hope we can get some more comments. we have quite some time until November.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Al,
Sorry I though I read Sept release date somewhere.
SJJ


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Valley Rail Trains and Hobbies will be glad provide trophies and some prizes for the cause AL. We hope to make this a great event and appreciate you, all the racers, clubs,vendors and everyone who participates in the show.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Sorry I tuned in here late Al but this is a great idea . I'm a 1/24th scale drag racer and an T-Jet road course racer . I've been wanting to get into HO drag racing for some time now . Maybe this will push me over the edge .

I'm anxious to hear more input .

Gonzo


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

If you could local celebrities like dj's, sports figures, school principals etc. Then you could setup a match race type thing. Dj against Dj that work for the same station works good because of the publicity they can give the show. This worked good for a race that was held at a local Fun Kart track.


----------



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

*pinks all in*

al what a great idea you and hank are the king of swing.
I am in whatever you run. I would like to see a kid walk
up with his father put down a few bucks take the car out
of the package oil it and race and have fun. keep up
the good work.
I will pick up the slotdragon set-up at skippack thanks.

mac


----------

